# [Solved] External USB HDD with gentoo too slow

## ade05fr

Hello

i have installed gentoo on an external USB HDD but the rate of transfert is incredibly slow

when i do a vi, consult my emails through evolution or navigate everything freeze and my HDD is working all the time.

here is my messages during boot sequence 

```

Aug 13 14:51:02 localhost kernel: [    3.572101] usb 3-2: new full speed USB device number 2 using uhci_hcd

Aug 13 14:51:02 localhost kernel: [    3.698990] usb 3-2: not running at top speed; connect to a high speed hub

Aug 13 14:51:02 localhost kernel: [    3.724991] usb 3-2: New USB device found, idVendor=1bcf, idProduct=0c31

Aug 13 14:51:02 localhost kernel: [    3.725071] usb 3-2: New USB device strings: Mfr=2, Product=3, SerialNumber=1

Aug 13 14:51:02 localhost kernel: [    3.725137] usb 3-2: Product: USB to Serial-ATA bridge

Aug 13 14:51:02 localhost kernel: [    3.725199] usb 3-2: Manufacturer: Sunplus Innovation Technology.

Aug 13 14:51:02 localhost kernel: [    3.725272] usb 3-2: SerialNumber: FDC0FD750000000FD0FFF1AC0F7731

Aug 13 14:51:02 localhost kernel: [    3.732275] scsi3 : usb-storage 3-2:1.0

Aug 13 14:51:02 localhost kernel: [    4.743050] scsi 3:0:0:0: Direct-Access     WDC WD75 00BPVT-00HXZT1        PQ: 0 ANSI: 4

Aug 13 14:51:02 localhost kernel: [    4.743659] sd 3:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg3 type 0

Aug 13 14:51:02 localhost kernel: [    4.748034] sd 3:0:0:0: [sdc] 1465149168 512-byte logical blocks: (750 GB/698 GiB)

Aug 13 14:51:02 localhost kernel: [    4.753027] sd 3:0:0:0: [sdc] Write Protect is off

Aug 13 14:51:02 localhost kernel: [    4.753100] sd 3:0:0:0: [sdc] Mode Sense: 38 00 00 00

Aug 13 14:51:02 localhost kernel: [    4.758036] sd 3:0:0:0: [sdc] No Caching mode page present

Aug 13 14:51:02 localhost kernel: [    4.758106] sd 3:0:0:0: [sdc] Assuming drive cache: write through

Aug 13 14:51:02 localhost kernel: [    4.773017] sd 3:0:0:0: [sdc] No Caching mode page present

Aug 13 14:51:02 localhost kernel: [    4.773089] sd 3:0:0:0: [sdc] Assuming drive cache: write through

Aug 13 14:51:02 localhost kernel: [    6.731022]  sdc: sdc1 sdc2 sdc3 < sdc5 sdc6 sdc7 sdc8 sdc9 sdc10 > sdc4

Aug 13 14:51:02 localhost kernel: [    6.749027] sd 3:0:0:0: [sdc] No Caching mode page present

Aug 13 14:51:02 localhost kernel: [    6.749094] sd 3:0:0:0: [sdc] Assuming drive cache: write through

Aug 13 14:51:02 localhost kernel: [    6.749159] sd 3:0:0:0: [sdc] Attached SCSI disk

Aug 13 14:51:02 localhost kernel: [   10.607199] md: Waiting for all devices to be available before autodetect

A

```

how can i change the transfert rate please ?

ade05fr

----------

## eccerr0r

This is indicating you're not using a USB2 capable port on your machine, does your machine have USB2 ports (it should...)?

```
Aug 13 14:51:02 localhost kernel: [    3.572101] usb 3-2: new full speed USB device number 2 using uhci_hcd

Aug 13 14:51:02 localhost kernel: [    3.698990] usb 3-2: not running at top speed; connect to a high speed hub 
```

You can use app-admin/usbview to see how your device is connected, ideally you should look for a port that lets the HDD connect under EHCI or USB3.  I don't have USB3 so I have no clue what that looks like...

I have an old K7S5A board that has USB1 only and USB2 ports, I need to make sure my HDD's get plugged into the high speed USB2 ports on the back plate; the onboard connectors used for front panel, etc. are slow USB1.

Also make sure you're using a USB2 hub if you're using a hub (like laptop "usb docking" stations).  And your EHCI driver is built properly...

----------

## NeddySeagoon

ade05fr,

To add to what eccerr0r said,  you must not mix USB1 and USB2 devices on the same root hub or all devices run at USB1 speeds.

A USB root hub is usually a pair of stacked USB sockets.

USB3 uses the XHCI driver in the kernel.  There is no point in using USB3 unless both the drive and motherboard support it.

----------

## ade05fr

Thank you for your quick replies

in fact i know my laptop and i have 4 usb 2.0 ports but what is stranger is when i have executed the lsbusb commandline

```

localhost log # lsusb

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 001 Device 008: ID 090c:1000 Feiya Technology Corp. Flash Drive

Bus 001 Device 007: ID 046d:0896 Logitech, Inc. OrbiCam

Bus 003 Device 002: ID 1bcf:0c31 Sunplus Innovation Technology Inc. 

```

it indicates that i have 4 1.1 root hub !!

```
 dmesg

[    0.574581] ehci_hcd: USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver

[    0.574683] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: PCI INT A -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

[    0.574773] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.574780] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller

[    0.574852] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

[    0.574963] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: using broken periodic workaround

[    0.575056] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: debug port 1

[    0.579021] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: cache line size of 64 is not supported

[    0.579055] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 23, io mem 0xde304000

[    0.589019] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

[    0.589119] usb usb1: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

[    0.589185] usb usb1: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    0.589260] usb usb1: Product: EHCI Host Controller

[    0.589322] usb usb1: Manufacturer: Linux 3.0.1-gentoo ehci_hcd

[    0.589386] usb usb1: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.7

[    0.589797] hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    0.589864] hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

[    0.590146] ohci_hcd: USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

[    0.590304] uhci_hcd: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver

[    0.590412] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

[    0.590484] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.590491] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller

[    0.590563] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

[    0.590675] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 23, io base 0x00001800

[    0.590802] usb usb2: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    0.590868] usb usb2: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    0.590943] usb usb2: Product: UHCI Host Controller

[    0.591017] usb usb2: Manufacturer: Linux 3.0.1-gentoo uhci_hcd

[    0.591080] usb usb2: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.0

[    0.591457] hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    0.591524] hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    0.591695] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: PCI INT B -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

[    0.591769] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.591776] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller

[    0.591845] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

[    0.591971] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 19, io base 0x00001820

[    0.592108] usb usb3: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    0.592174] usb usb3: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    0.592249] usb usb3: Product: UHCI Host Controller

[    0.592312] usb usb3: Manufacturer: Linux 3.0.1-gentoo uhci_hcd

[    0.592375] usb usb3: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.1

[    0.592752] hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    0.592819] hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    0.592982] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: PCI INT C -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

[    0.593066] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.593073] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller

[    0.593143] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

[    0.593273] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 18, io base 0x00001840

[    0.593403] usb usb4: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    0.593469] usb usb4: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    0.593545] usb usb4: Product: UHCI Host Controller

[    0.593606] usb usb4: Manufacturer: Linux 3.0.1-gentoo uhci_hcd

[    0.593669] usb usb4: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.2

[    0.594061] hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    0.594129] hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    0.594294] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: PCI INT D -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[    0.594367] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.594373] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: UHCI Host Controller

[    0.594442] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

[    0.594566] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: irq 16, io base 0x00001860

[    0.594690] usb usb5: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    0.594756] usb usb5: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    0.594832] usb usb5: Product: UHCI Host Controller

[    0.594893] usb usb5: Manufacturer: Linux 3.0.1-gentoo uhci_hcd

[    0.594957] usb usb5: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.3

[    0.595349] hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    0.595416] hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    0.595769] usbcore: registered new interface driver usblp

[    0.595924] usbcore: registered new interface driver uas

[    0.595987] Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

[    0.596188] usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

[    0.596252] USB Mass Storage support registered.

[    0.596437] usbcore: registered new interface driver libusual

[    0.596592] usbcore: registered new interface driver ums-alauda

[    0.596746] usbcore: registered new interface driver ums-datafab

[    0.596901] usbcore: registered new interface driver ums-freecom

[    0.597069] usbcore: registered new interface driver ums-isd200

[    0.597225] usbcore: registered new interface driver ums-jumpshot

[    0.597382] usbcore: registered new interface driver ums-karma

[    0.597537] usbcore: registered new interface driver ums-sddr09

[    0.597694] usbcore: registered new interface driver ums-sddr55

[    0.597852] usbcore: registered new interface driver ums-usbat

[    0.598029] usbcore: registered new interface driver adutux

[    0.598092] adutux adutux (see www.ontrak.net) v0.0.13

[    0.598154] adutux is an experimental driver. Use at your own risk

[    0.598310] usbcore: registered new interface driver emi26 - firmware loader

[    0.598469] usbcore: registered new interface driver usblcd

```

i dont understand why.

----------

## eccerr0r

Yes it looks like you have an obscure problem here.  Not the fact that it says you have 4 USB1.1 hubs - this is typical, it's talking about internal organization.  Most old usb2 machiines have only 1 USB2 root hub that's shared amongst all the ports, newer ones may have more than one.

By your lsusb output, it does appear some EHCI devices were attached.   Do other USB ports work for your machine?

Do you have any other USB devices known as USB2, to see what they do to each of your USB ports?

How are you booting this machine as curiosity, though the dmesg output (if both are from the same boot sequence, one from dmesg, other from syslog?) indicates it *should* work as ehci is loaded before the disk is detected...

----------

## NeddySeagoon

ade05fr,

Please post your /proc/bus/usb/devices file. Its easier to look at your USB device tree from that.

You can look yourself with usbview.

----------

## ade05fr

hello

2 things

i have nothing in 

cat /proc/bus/usb/devices 

cat: /proc/bus/usb/devices: No such file or directory

the devices is not define there.

Other thing. i have a 250Mb USB2 Key that i plug sometimes and it s recognize to be used at full speed.

what else can i do ?

----------

## ade05fr

hie

here is what i have with usb-device commandline

```
usb-devices 

T:  Bus=01 Lev=00 Prnt=00 Port=00 Cnt=00 Dev#=  1 Spd=480 MxCh= 8

D:  Ver= 2.00 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=1d6b ProdID=0002 Rev=03.00

S:  Manufacturer=Linux 3.0.1-gentoo ehci_hcd

S:  Product=EHCI Host Controller

S:  SerialNumber=0000:00:1d.7

C:  #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=e0 MxPwr=0mA

I:  If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=hub

T:  Bus=01 Lev=01 Prnt=01 Port=00 Cnt=01 Dev#=  2 Spd=480 MxCh= 0

D:  Ver= 2.00 Cls=00(>ifc ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=090c ProdID=1000 Rev=30.00

S:  Manufacturer=USB

S:  Product=DISK Pro

S:  SerialNumber=AA04012717247

C:  #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=80 MxPwr=100mA

I:  If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 2 Cls=08(stor.) Sub=06 Prot=50 Driver=usb-storage

T:  Bus=01 Lev=01 Prnt=01 Port=06 Cnt=02 Dev#=  7 Spd=480 MxCh= 0

D:  Ver= 2.00 Cls=ff(vend.) Sub=ff Prot=ff MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=046d ProdID=0896 Rev=01.00

S:  Manufacturer=OEM

S:  Product=Camera

C:  #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=80 MxPwr=200mA

I:  If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 2 Cls=ff(vend.) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=vc032x

T:  Bus=02 Lev=00 Prnt=00 Port=00 Cnt=00 Dev#=  1 Spd=12  MxCh= 2

D:  Ver= 1.10 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=1d6b ProdID=0001 Rev=03.00

S:  Manufacturer=Linux 3.0.1-gentoo uhci_hcd

S:  Product=UHCI Host Controller

S:  SerialNumber=0000:00:1d.0

C:  #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=e0 MxPwr=0mA

I:  If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=hub

T:  Bus=03 Lev=00 Prnt=00 Port=00 Cnt=00 Dev#=  1 Spd=12  MxCh= 2

D:  Ver= 1.10 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=1d6b ProdID=0001 Rev=03.00

S:  Manufacturer=Linux 3.0.1-gentoo uhci_hcd

S:  Product=UHCI Host Controller

S:  SerialNumber=0000:00:1d.1

C:  #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=e0 MxPwr=0mA

I:  If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=hub

T:  Bus=03 Lev=01 Prnt=01 Port=00 Cnt=01 Dev#=  2 Spd=12  MxCh= 0

D:  Ver= 2.00 Cls=00(>ifc ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=1bcf ProdID=0c31 Rev=01.0f

S:  Manufacturer=Sunplus Innovation Technology.

S:  Product=USB to Serial-ATA bridge

S:  SerialNumber=FDC0FD750000000FD0FFF1AC0F7731

C:  #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=c0 MxPwr=2mA

I:  If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 2 Cls=08(stor.) Sub=06 Prot=50 Driver=usb-storage

T:  Bus=04 Lev=00 Prnt=00 Port=00 Cnt=00 Dev#=  1 Spd=12  MxCh= 2

D:  Ver= 1.10 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=1d6b ProdID=0001 Rev=03.00

S:  Manufacturer=Linux 3.0.1-gentoo uhci_hcd

S:  Product=UHCI Host Controller

S:  SerialNumber=0000:00:1d.2

C:  #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=e0 MxPwr=0mA

I:  If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=hub

T:  Bus=05 Lev=00 Prnt=00 Port=00 Cnt=00 Dev#=  1 Spd=12  MxCh= 2

D:  Ver= 1.10 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=1d6b ProdID=0001 Rev=03.00

S:  Manufacturer=Linux 3.0.1-gentoo uhci_hcd

S:  Product=UHCI Host Controller

S:  SerialNumber=0000:00:1d.3

C:  #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=e0 MxPwr=0mA

I:  If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=hub

halim@localhost ~/movies $ usb-devices 

T:  Bus=01 Lev=00 Prnt=00 Port=00 Cnt=00 Dev#=  1 Spd=480 MxCh= 8

D:  Ver= 2.00 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=1d6b ProdID=0002 Rev=03.00

S:  Manufacturer=Linux 3.0.1-gentoo ehci_hcd

S:  Product=EHCI Host Controller

S:  SerialNumber=0000:00:1d.7

C:  #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=e0 MxPwr=0mA

I:  If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=hub

T:  Bus=01 Lev=01 Prnt=01 Port=00 Cnt=01 Dev#=  2 Spd=480 MxCh= 0

D:  Ver= 2.00 Cls=00(>ifc ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=090c ProdID=1000 Rev=30.00

S:  Manufacturer=USB

S:  Product=DISK Pro

S:  SerialNumber=AA04012717247

C:  #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=80 MxPwr=100mA

I:  If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 2 Cls=08(stor.) Sub=06 Prot=50 Driver=usb-storage

T:  Bus=01 Lev=01 Prnt=01 Port=06 Cnt=02 Dev#=  7 Spd=480 MxCh= 0

D:  Ver= 2.00 Cls=ff(vend.) Sub=ff Prot=ff MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=046d ProdID=0896 Rev=01.00

S:  Manufacturer=OEM

S:  Product=Camera

C:  #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=80 MxPwr=200mA

I:  If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 2 Cls=ff(vend.) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=vc032x

T:  Bus=02 Lev=00 Prnt=00 Port=00 Cnt=00 Dev#=  1 Spd=12  MxCh= 2

D:  Ver= 1.10 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=1d6b ProdID=0001 Rev=03.00

S:  Manufacturer=Linux 3.0.1-gentoo uhci_hcd

S:  Product=UHCI Host Controller

S:  SerialNumber=0000:00:1d.0

C:  #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=e0 MxPwr=0mA

I:  If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=hub

T:  Bus=03 Lev=00 Prnt=00 Port=00 Cnt=00 Dev#=  1 Spd=12  MxCh= 2

D:  Ver= 1.10 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=1d6b ProdID=0001 Rev=03.00

S:  Manufacturer=Linux 3.0.1-gentoo uhci_hcd

S:  Product=UHCI Host Controller

S:  SerialNumber=0000:00:1d.1

C:  #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=e0 MxPwr=0mA

I:  If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=hub

T:  Bus=03 Lev=01 Prnt=01 Port=00 Cnt=01 Dev#=  2 Spd=12  MxCh= 0

D:  Ver= 2.00 Cls=00(>ifc ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=1bcf ProdID=0c31 Rev=01.0f

S:  Manufacturer=Sunplus Innovation Technology.

S:  Product=USB to Serial-ATA bridge

S:  SerialNumber=FDC0FD750000000FD0FFF1AC0F7731

C:  #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=c0 MxPwr=2mA

I:  If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 2 Cls=08(stor.) Sub=06 Prot=50 Driver=usb-storage

T:  Bus=04 Lev=00 Prnt=00 Port=00 Cnt=00 Dev#=  1 Spd=12  MxCh= 2

D:  Ver= 1.10 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=1d6b ProdID=0001 Rev=03.00

S:  Manufacturer=Linux 3.0.1-gentoo uhci_hcd

S:  Product=UHCI Host Controller

S:  SerialNumber=0000:00:1d.2

C:  #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=e0 MxPwr=0mA

I:  If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=hub

T:  Bus=05 Lev=00 Prnt=00 Port=00 Cnt=00 Dev#=  1 Spd=12  MxCh= 2

D:  Ver= 1.10 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=1d6b ProdID=0001 Rev=03.00

S:  Manufacturer=Linux 3.0.1-gentoo uhci_hcd

S:  Product=UHCI Host Controller

S:  SerialNumber=0000:00:1d.3

C:  #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=e0 MxPwr=0mA

I:  If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=hub

```

----------

## eccerr0r

Not sure if this matters but did you compile in BLK_DEV_UB into the kernel?  Probably don't need this option, I never used it...

Honestly I don't know if this option would claim the device as UHCI during boot or not, but just a shot in the dark...

----------

## richard.scott

I remember this sort of issue when creating a LiveUSB image.

If you compile your USB drivers as modules, then you may get this problem... if you compile them in the kernel, the problem goes away (or it may be the otherway round, I can't remember).

point being, that one way used USB1 drivers over USB2 and the other way was the reverse.

Rich

----------

## NeddySeagoon

ade05fr,

```
emerge usbview
```

and see what I can see.

As you have no USB1 devices, you do not need the UHCI_HCD driver in your kernel.

I suspect that you will get USB2 speeds if you remove that driver.

Either that, or your USB1 ports will not work at all.

Your USB device tree shows A camera and a Diskpro device connected to one USB2 port and another unused USB2 port.

If you do need USB1 support, you could test EHCI with Transaction Translation Support.  On suitable hardware, that allows USB2 root hubs to operate both USB1 and USB2 devices correctly.

----------

## javeree

I'm not medling with the detailed posts above, that are probably more to the point than mine, but just wanted to mention that I strugled this weekend with automounted USB sticks (on a USB2 port), where writing a 1Gb file was estimated to take 4 hours. It turned out to be related to the mount option 'sync'.

I had chosen that mount option thinking it was the safer choice (probably still is) in case someone pulls the stick in mid-operation, but this also turns caching off, which seems to be very important.

mounting with 'async' allowed me to write the same file in a few minutes.

----------

## PaulBredbury

 *javeree wrote:*   

> mount option 'sync'.

 

That's too slow - use flush instead.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

javeree,

The async option gives you the prompt back when all of the data in in the cache but not yet written to the USB flash.

To see the effect of this, muont with async, do a large copy and as soon as the prompt comes back, issue the umount command.

umount will not return until all of the data has been flushed to the USB device.  You will notice the delay.

----------

## javeree

@NeddySeagoon

I wasn't copying from command line, but from pcmanfm (that's how I got the estimate (a few hours) for termination of the copy with the sync option). With the async option, the copy was really done when pcmanfm said it was (the couple of minutes I was referring to). I know since I pulled the stick and checked the contents on another PC.

Haven't tried the difference from command line though.

----------

## ade05fr

hello

for info i have solved my problem with another adapter USB - SATA 

the old one was maybe corrupted and now everything is working fine.

thanks for your help

----------

